# 740iL (E38) Steering Wheel hoses..



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

My car is making a lot of whining noise when turning. The guy said the hoses are leaking. And he also said it is a common problem for E38 models. Now, he wants $250 for all three hoses and two hours of labor. Does it sound right to you? If yes, then I'd tell him to go ahead to replace them. But is it necessary to replace all three? They all seem wet he said.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, it is a common problem.

2000 740iL hoses, price of the part depends on which ones you will need. (Prices are estimates...)

32-41-1-093-727 PWR. ST. HOSE About $20-$30 (#1 in diagram)
32-41-1-091-975 RETURN PIPE About $20-$30 (#21 in diagram)
32-41-1-093-929 PRESSURE HOSE About $90-$120 (#5 in diagram)
32-41-1-093-129 RETURN PIPE About $45-$55 (#8 in diagram)

Link: Diagram

If you are a do it yourself kinda guy:
Here is a: DIY hose summary.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks, but I am not a DIY guy. The prices you mentioned are pretty closed but the shop charges a bit more on each. I used to work on my old Bimmer 320i. But with the computer and all those new stuffs in, I stay away from messing things up. But thanks nevertheless. :thumbup:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Those prices are the best you can get, if you mail order from a dealer that offers discounts. Circle, Pacific, or my favorite, Crevier BMW.

Retail is likely a bit more. If you don't want to do it yourself, then the price you were quoted doesn't sound too bad. Have it done and don't worry about them for a while...

Year and miles? Watch for your radiator and window regulator(s).

Also take a look a this so you can be prepared:
E38 Common problems


----------

